# Your Fursona's Alignment



## Nexus Cabler (Nov 4, 2021)

The majority of us are likely familiar with alignment charts, so I think it would be fun to ask where your sonas and characters fit within it, and just as importantly, how and why.


----------



## Ennui Elemental (Nov 4, 2021)

My sona (basically me): I tend to get LG/NG on tests when I answer them but I don't do a whole lot with my sona where it would matter

I have like... coming up on 60 characters now for a project and I'm just kind of mentally fitting some of them into an alignment as best I can

Atilio: CN leaning CG
Uriah: LN leaning LE
Konstantin: LN leaning LG
Roland: LG
Casimiro: NG
Nena: NG leaning LG
Astrid: NG leaning CG
Cassandra: LN
Balam: CE
Katsuo: LG
Hayate: CN
Emi: LN
Lan: CG
Jaromir: LG
Millicent: NG
Reiko: NG leaning CG
Isaac: TN leaning NE
Iola: TN leaning NE
Sophia: LE
Sela: TN
Guillaume: CN


----------



## Khafra (Nov 4, 2021)

Since I do play a game of 5e with my sona as a character, I can actually answer for real lol.

Lawful Evil, because pirate and because lawful alignments produce more pleasant and interesting characters (in my opinion). Since lawful basically means that a character has integrity and their own values they will stand by, it means they will be role-played in a manner consistent with those values. It gives more opportunity to highlight and define the character, while also creating interesting conflicts, both external and internal, when they're faced with a choice between achieving their goal or keeping to those values. I feel like that can't be replicated with chaotic, since they don't care by definition, they'll just go for the goal in any way they like. It's like a difficulty setting for RP.
LE is also the only evil alignment that can be believably put into a regular DnD campaign and not screw everything up.

Also, that's a weird looking alignment chart. Where's it from?


----------



## TyraWadman (Nov 4, 2021)

Chaotic good. 

If the justice system was flawless, there would be no injustice. Sometimes rules need to be broken in order to do the right thing. Especially if one of those laws is 'you can't touch royalty' but said royalty is choking or something. I'd totally break that silly rule if it meant helping them breathe!


----------



## Ennui Elemental (Nov 4, 2021)

TyraWadman said:


> Chaotic good.
> 
> If the justice system was flawless, there would be no injustice. Sometimes rules need to be broken in order to do the right thing. Especially if one of those laws is 'you can't touch royalty' but said royalty is choking or something. I'd totally break that silly rule if it meant helping them breathe!


(Lawful Evil): "Maybe they should have thought about that before making the law."


----------



## KimberVaile (Nov 4, 2021)

Chaotic Neutral most likely. Kim's a free spirit, very good to his friends, but otherwise keeps to himself and tends not to preach to others how to live their life usually. So long as they aren't harming anybody else. Lawful tends to be pretty boring, uninteresting and limiting I find. Not about putting blinders on the character, you can have amibitons and principles for a character without being lawful anyways.


----------



## Marius Merganser (Nov 4, 2021)

Neutral good. 
Marius is a boy scout, but not a saint.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Nov 4, 2021)

Kit: LN (Follows personal code that may or may not align with the expectations of society)
Pik: TN (Birb doing birb things)


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Nov 4, 2021)

Originally I would have said Neutral Good for Firuthi.

Nowadays?  Drifting a lot more towards Chaotic Good.


....not sure about some of my OCs.


----------



## Jackpot Raccuki (Nov 5, 2021)

(Fursona)
Jackpot is Chaotic Evil considering he's supposed to be the embodiment of Greed and really mostly cares for money and wealth.
Pretty simple as that really, doesn't reflect who I am irl, I just fell in love with him so he became my fursona.

("2nd fursona")
Xavavious is apparently Chaotic Evil (Based on a quiz), despite the fact he's loyal to his friends, but I guess by definition some mercanarys are 'evil'?
I would've said he's more Neutral evil at most, not exactly going out of his way to break laws outside of his job but neither is he likely to follow them.
Still having his own personal codes, but not enough that I'd warrent him being a lawful character. And far from true neutral.

(Old Fursona)
Like is True Neutral, has no exact desire to do any good or evil, nor law or chaos even though his main ability is creation, he's generally friendly and only becomes chaotic due to Shadow's influence, but only rarely. His original design was going to be him be emotionless and uses masks to express his emotions, maybe he'll still do it but he's of course not limited by emotions, just maybe finds it difficult to visually express it or thinks so, and uses masks? idk.

(Characters)
Shadow is Chaotic Neutral, I can't call him evil or good since he doesn't really care or even know. He is often always with Like and the two are married.
Fraz is Lawful good considering he's supposed to be a Paladin and all... Well formally was, now more of a knight due to not liking some of the other's choices, but still is technically a Paladin just not in the order anymore, arguably considered a very good Paladin since he managed to 'tame' the chaotic energy of Klaubern.
Klaubern is Lawful Evil, who is married to Fraz and is likely only lawful because of him. But he still follows his own pirate codes. Arguably he's borderline chaotic evil since he often has no cares for anything or anyone, aside from his husband. But he of course has his pirate codes, and mostly tries to stay in line of law for Fraz's sake. 


I think I need more lawful characters, although I gave a few lawful ones, unfortunately those two are maybe one of the few only lawful ones, I do enjoy the freedom of chaotic energy, although my evil intentions are jsut because I guess by definition some things are evil.


----------



## Kinguyakki (Nov 6, 2021)

Akki would be Chaotic Neutral.  Aside from just being moody, he is impulsive and doesn't have a lot of regard for authority or orders.  Sometimes he does things just for his own amusement, out of boredom.  He can be kind and gentle and protective, but he can also be unpredictable and violent.


----------



## Mambi (Nov 6, 2021)

Chaotic good, just like me!


----------



## Lenago (Nov 6, 2021)

Chaotic  neutral

Lenago can be both a calm level headed good guy

Or a chaotic dammage making villain


----------



## Rimna (Nov 7, 2021)

Neutral evil. Rimna is self-serving, not a stranger to harming others to achieve his goal. He wouldn't actively go after another person, unless they stand in his way or try to go against him.


----------



## Fallowfox (Nov 7, 2021)

I don't understand what the image in the opening post means?


----------



## Ennui Elemental (Nov 7, 2021)

Fallowfox said:


> I don't understand what the image in the opening post means?


I think they're sort of representative geometric pictographs that are evocative of the alignment they're assigned to? Chaotic seems to be associated with triangles, Lawful with squares, Good with circles but that doesn't seem to quite be it.

e: I think the theme is that Lawfuls look more "orderly" (squares or things that would fit neatly in squares), Goods have a "softer" feel (round/circles), Evils have more of a jagged/spiky/unpleasant look, and Chaotics have more triangles?


----------



## Kope (Nov 13, 2021)

Too much order is tyrannical Too much chaos is adverse
The world is not one of good and evil but shades of grey
So I’m a true neutral


----------



## ConorHyena (Nov 13, 2021)

Lawful neutral.

A man's gotta do what a man's gotta do.


----------



## a sleepy kitty (Nov 13, 2021)

Chaotic good, but slowly converting to neutral good


----------



## Tyll'a (Nov 14, 2021)

Tyll'a would be CG leaning NG.  Mira, though, is off-the-charts CE.


----------



## Shyy (Nov 16, 2021)

Shyy is predominantly CG, where as Thundercloud is much closer to CN.
Both are Protogens.
Shyy tends to not to buck the world, mostly getting along with just about anyone.
Thundercloud is more jaded, having had to live with the realization that you are mortal, and sometimes, no matter the effort, shit goes sideways and someone dies. In front of you. He is the one that is quick to to say "F*ck this" and "go hard" after someone/something. He can also be a steady rock when needed.


----------



## Punk_M0nitor (Nov 19, 2021)

CN. There were a couple of questions on the alignment test that were VERY dependent on who might be involved, so he technically scored CE, but it was only a two-point difference. He's a very 'do what it takes to survive, even if it hurts' type of man who has a moral code but will go against it if it means staying on top of the pile.


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Nov 20, 2021)

Unbalanced, pulls to the right.  Get stuck sometimes,  think needs some engine work.

I try to stay on the path of lawful good, but all the fun stuff is on the evil side side and it's so sticky.  I mean, why can't I be lawful and not have a really good bar burning? That guy totally deserved a molotov to the face and not a movie style glass shatter over the head.  How am I supposed to be good and avoid setting people on fire?  It's so hard....

That necromancer totally tripped on his own trap!  that's on him.  Not sure where this cloth came from.


----------



## Shyy (Nov 20, 2021)

Minerva, my dear. You are about lawful good (by your own words) as a public servant is. Embrace your true self, just mind the reveling in the violence. Lawful Neutral sounds more like what you are describing, with a splash of "Damnitall" thrown in...


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Nov 20, 2021)

I don't racially profile!  Unless a female dark elf.   if she's with Lolth, it's a party going down.  If it's Eilistraee, to the bedroom with her.

I've just never quite gotten how one leads to a town burning down and the other just sets a random wildfire off and endangering an orphanage.   I'm lawful good!


----------



## Shyy (Nov 20, 2021)

Apparently, I somehow misread your statement? I didn't see anything regarding race, just alignment. Sorry for misreading.


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Nov 20, 2021)

Doesn't matter my race, that's just how things end up. Lol


----------



## Ennui Elemental (Nov 20, 2021)

(Chaotic Neutral): I roll to seduce the murderous demon-priestess.
(DM): Roll Persuasion, and then roll Fortitude.
(Chaotic Neutral): Worth it.


----------



## StolenMadWolf (Nov 20, 2021)

My Sona is just Good, whetever he is Lawful, Neutral or Chaotic depends on the situation.


----------



## KimberVaile (Apr 15, 2022)

Due to my chaotic nature, I've decided to revive a months old thread. Muahahahaha!
Also you forgot Lawful stupid as an alignment, Zip.
It almost like the worst character archetypes come from lawful. 
And now, with sufficient chaos caused, I shall now depart to paint my nails.

I actually just really liked the thread and liked reading everybody's answers.


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Apr 15, 2022)

Still have to stand by Firuthi being Chaotic Good.

As far as some other characters.... first, the otters.  This is just what I mentally picture, this can probably be contested by the players in that RP.

Pavlin is Lawful Good, but admittedly shallow in the "good" area.
Oriana and Fabiana are probably Lawful Neutral.
Kurt is Chaotic Good.
Cooper is Chaotic Neutral, or more precisely riding between Chaotic Neutral and Chaotic Good.



Sabaku's just barely into Chaotic Neutral.  What else do you expect of a Sandslash?

A moth I've had drawn but haven't properly introduced yet in the RPs around here, Aifric, is Lawful Neutral.  I'd say it's a result of him being military, but we've got military people on this forum and I feel like that'd be a BIT too much stereotyping.


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Apr 15, 2022)

That villager just spontaneously combusted when he slapped that horse.  Weird.


----------

